# Je men veux un peu



## Titine15 (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour
Me re voilà avec le petit qui vomi.
J'en ai assez, il ne vomissait plus que 1 fois par semaine et maintenant c'est 2 et toujours dans le lit qui est dans la chambre de mon fils. Vive l'odeur de vomi qui s'imprègne dans la chambre même avec aération +++.
J'en viens à pourquoi je m'en veux un peu car j'ai dis à la maman qu'il faudrait peut être consulter un pedopsy et je ne sais pas trop si elle l'a mal pris. Cela m'embêterait car les parents sont super sympa réglo etc. Le souci c'est que la situation perdure et je n'en vois pas la fin. J'ai ai assez de nettoyer le lit aussi souvent avec les lessives qui vont avec
Merci de m'avoir lu cela me décharge un peu
Bonne journée


----------



## Griselda (17 Novembre 2022)

Quoi qu'il arrive si ce n'est pas agréable pour toi ça doit obligatoirement être désagréable pour cet enfant donc c'est une excellente raison pour leur conseiller de demander un avis médical et/ou pédopsy qui souvent peut résoudre ça très rapidement.
Donc non ne culpabilise pas.
Bien sur on peut y mettre les formes. Commencer par expliquer que quelques fois il y a un petit truc qui ne va pas sans pour autant que les Parents n'en soient coupables. Et en tant que Parents nous ne sommes pas toujours (souvent!) aptent à le résoudre seuls, il n'y a pas de honte à ça. Ce qui importe c'est d'arriver à trouver qui peut aider notre enfant. Je leur demanderais s'ils veulent bien que je contacte ma puer' pour lui demander conseille, et même si on m'autorise à evoquer le cas en reunion Analyse de la Pratique car il n'st pas rare qu'une solution en ressorte. En Afrique on dit qu'il faut tout un village pour elever un enfant ;-), leur redire que tu vois bien qu'ils sont des supers Parents que c'est pour ça que tu te permet d'en discuter avec eux car tu es bien certaine qu'ils sauront entendre que leur petit peut avoir besoin d'un coup de pouce.


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Novembre 2022)

Entendre pas sûr Griselda ??? ne peux-tu pas le mettre ailleurs que dans la chambre de ton fils ! le pauvre dormir avec une odeur de vomi c'est ATROCE ! pense à lui avant tout ... que les PE voient avec un médecin ce que pourrait avoir leur enfant ! c'est fou cela ! j'ai eu un petit en remplacement de 10 mois il vomissait aussi (mais pas le souvenir dans le lit) mais dans le parc en filet il me l'a "ruiné" c'était la première fois et je ne suis pas habitué de voir du vomi ... mes enfants très rarement et c'est papa qui nettoyait et quelques fois avec des petits accueillis ! je ne supporte pas cette odeur autant le caca ne me dérange pas (le contraire pour mon mari lol) autant le vomi çà ne passe pas donc je te comprends !!!


----------



## Griselda (17 Novembre 2022)

angèle, le fait de dire aux PE qu'on a confiance en eux pour qu'ils puissent entendre ce besoin les emmènera à comprendre que ce conseil n'est pas une critique mais bien avec beaucoup de bienveillance autant pour leur enfant que pour les PE. Ne partons pas négatifs: la majorité des PE sont capables de comprendre, entendre ça surtout si c'est bien amené.
La difficulté est justement de ne pas s'agacer après les Parents parce qu'on est soi même sur les dents d'une situation particulièrement désagréable. On risque alors de le dire avec impatience et c'est ce qui mets le feu aux poudres.


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Novembre 2022)

Je comprends Griselda mais Titine en a parlé avec la maman qui l'a d'après elle peut-être mal pris ? aura-t-elle une réponse de cette maman afIn de savoir si elle compte l'emmener consulter un jour ??? comment le savoir ?


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Novembre 2022)

Le mot "psy" peut en effet stresser les parents. Évoquer une consultation en première intention sur ce problème avec leur médecin généraliste aurait été moins difficile à entendre sans doute.
Cependant, l'essentiel est que les parents soient convaincus que tu souhaitais le meilleur pour leur enfant. Que tu te poses des questions sur le pourquoi de cette situation qui c'est certain ne peut perdurer en l'état. Dans le cadre des particularités d'un multi accueil et pour le bien de leur enfant.
En crèche il y aurait sûrement eu moins de souplesse dans la prise en charge de cette situation.
Tu a été dans ton rôle et ta posture professionnelle ne peut pas être mise en doute.
Pas de stress inutile que pourrait ressentir l'enfant et tes autres accueillis.
En croisant les doigts pour que tes employeurs s'appuient sur un avis médical.


----------



## liline17 (17 Novembre 2022)

tu peux demander à ses parents de fournir le linge de lit et leur redonner le soir ce qui est sali.
Bien sur que si tu leur dit que tu as confiance dans leurs compétences éducatives, ça va aider le dialogue à se poursuivre.
Tu peux aussi leur dire que pour ton fils, avoir une chambre sentant le vomi, ce n'est pas acceptable et que pour la continuité de cet accueil, il faut commencer de suite à chercher la cause, en premier lieu, demander au médecin si il n'y aurai pas une cause médicale, leur enfant n'est pas bien et à besoin de soin, il faut chercher de suite.


----------



## Titine15 (17 Novembre 2022)

La maman m'a envoyé un message me disant qu'elle était en recherche des aujourd'hui d1 pedopsy ouff. La maman est compréhensive mais très angoissée en même temps qui ne le serait pas vu qu'il a un handicap invisible mais rien à voir avec les vomissements. Au niveau médical ras car il est extrêmement suivi a lhopital.
Malheureusement je n'ai pas d'autre chambre disponible mais je réfléchis sérieusement à ne plus le coucher tant pis pour le soir si il est fatigué avec ses parents car à part ça il est très gentil et calme qu'il dorme ou non.


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Novembre 2022)

Titine15, avez vous essayé de le coucher avec un plan incliné sous le matelas ?


----------



## Titine15 (17 Novembre 2022)

Bonne idée Catie je vais essayer 
En plus, journée de merde mon fils qui est en 5ème à triché à une interro d'espagnol  alors qu'il a 17.5 de moyenne générale. Ca fait trop plaisir le message de la prof youpi vive cette journée. Je ne sais pas ce quil lui a pris il connaissait son cours par coeur. C'est la 1ere fois qu'il me.fait ça. J'espère que ce n'était pas par peur de me décevoir surtout que je ne lui mets pas la.pression car il est très sérieux dans son travail scolaire voir même un peu trop à mon goût. 
 Vivement ce soir et au dodo


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Novembre 2022)

Titine15 pas de pression pour l'école à nos enfants encore moins si le vôtre a d'excellents résultats !!! vous avez peur de quoi ? j'ai toujours mis le nez dans les cours de mes enfants jusqu'à la fin du collège mais après ils se sont débrouillés seuls !!! ce n'est que mon avis ... 😉et pour en revenir à ce petit qui vomit vous dites qu'il a déjà un handicap ??? vous savez de quoi il s'agit ?


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Novembre 2022)

Titine15, votre fils a l'âge de ces "expériences". On apprend de ses erreurs. Il va vite le comprendre. Rien de grave en soit. C'est bien qu'il se soit fait prendre la main dans le pot de confiture.  C'est l'école de la vie.


----------



## Titine15 (17 Novembre 2022)

Ben effectivement Angèle je n'avais pas l'impression de lui mettre la pression mais mon mari m'a dit que je le faisais sans m'en rendre compte, il aurait pu me le.dire avant. Enfin bref oui ça lui sert de leçon mais cela me fait de la peine pour lui car il adore sa prof et il va être triste de l'avoir déçue 😞 et pour être honnête je suis très déçue moi même car cela ne lui ressemble pas du tout mais bon effectivement il grandit et test de nouvelles choses, une bêtise en l'occurrence mais bon c'est pas grave comme bêtise ya pire au moins il y reviendra pas 
Oui je connais lhandicap du petit et rien à voir avec les vomissements


----------



## kikine (18 Novembre 2022)

que celle qui n'a jamais triché a une interro me jette la première couche....
bon le mieux tu peux toujours lui dire d'aller présenter ses excuses a sa prof préférée elle appréciera


----------



## Titine15 (18 Novembre 2022)

C'est ce qu'il va faire ce matin. Quel couillon il est au 1er rang devant elle 
Bonne journée


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Novembre 2022)

La seule fois ou j'ai triché c'était à une dictée (oui à mon époque çà existait encore !) j'étais très bonne en français mais une nana me devançait enfin je le pensais ! bref j'avais écrit un mot à ma façon et elle se trouvait juste devant moi en classe et je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai copié sur elle car j'avais un doute sur l'écriture de ce mot ! conclusion j'ai eu une faute au lieu de 0 car j'ai pensé qu'elle l'avait bien écrit !!! j'aurais dû suivre mon instinct et ne pas me sentir inférieure à elle ...


----------



## Titine15 (18 Novembre 2022)

Angèle le pb de mon fils c'est qu'il s'est mis dans la tête qu'il devait avoir au moins 17 de moyenne générale. Il me gonfle avec ça. Si il a un 15 il râle que ça va faire baisser sa moyenne alors que moi je lui dis que c'est super un 15.
Je n'ai pas connu ça avec mon 1er lui au contraire rien à faire de ses notes et pas de stress pour l'école. 
Ben il a de la chance la prof l'adore, elle m'a même téléphone pour me dire à quel point cela ne lui ressemblait pas de tricher et qu'elle lui enlevait que 3 points qui correspondraient à l'exercice où il y avait un rapport avec son anti sèche. Purée à mon époque c'était 0 direct y avait pas à chipoter tel ou tel point. Du coup, ce neuneu a 17 sur 20 car il avait tout juste et aurait pu avoir 19.5 si pas triché ça lui servira de leçon ou pas vu qu'il s'en sort avec un 17 quand même


----------



## Tatie bubulle (22 Novembre 2022)

Pour moi, ne pas faire dormir l’enfant n’est pas la solution. En attendant un retour du rdv médical, vois à ce que les PE récupère le linge sale. Perso, je ne supporte pas le vomi donc je comprends ta réaction de vouloir éviter la situation.


----------



## Titine15 (22 Novembre 2022)

Tatie Bubulle depuis que je ne le couche plus le matin plus de vomi et il dort sans pb 2h30 l'après midi. Problème résolu je croise les doigts que ça dure


----------

